# Missed Synthroid Doses



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I'm asking on behalf of a coworker since I honestly didn't know the answer to this!

My coworker had a TT last year and has been on Synthroid ever since, doing well. She was out of the country on vacation last week and forgot to bring her Synthroid with her, so she missed almost a week of medication. She took a dose when she got home last night but she is supposed to do labs on Tuesday for her normal 3 month check.

Her question is, will the fact that she missed almost a week of medication totally throw off her levels? Should she wait a week or longer to do labs so everything goes back to normal?

I wasn't sure how long Synthroid stays in your system and would affect your lab levels.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yup, it'll throw them off.

She should ask her doctor. I would think you'd need minimally three weeks to get back on track, but that's a complete guess.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree - I would skip the labwork...no point. I would think definitely longer than a week...probably 4 weeks, just to be sure.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for the info!

I had no idea missing 6 days of Synthroid would throw things off that fast, so I'm glad I asked for her. I've missed one or two days every once in a while, but never 6 straight days like she did. I gave her the stink-eye because 1) she should know better, and 2) it's the only pill she has to take so it shouldn't be that hard to forget!

She's canceled her lab appointment for tomorrow and left a message with her endo. Surprisingly, she doesn't seem to feel all that bad for having no thyroid and missing a week of medication!


----------

